# Slingshot received from AnTraxX



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I recently got this great slingshot from AnTraxX in a trade, (sorry it's taken me so long to put the pics up).
































































I am very happy with it, I'll be back to let you all know how it shoots as soon as my order of Theraband arrives.

Thanks so much AnTraxX! Yours will be with you soon!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very nice as usual, in the perfect Antraxx style.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

That is a beauty!!, and a keeper

Want!!!!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful again, AnTraxX make good work. if its not secret, how much it cost?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Outstanding !


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Graceful yet powerful. I love it!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice! Good trade for you  Is it oak wood with ebony palm swell and kirite handle point?


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Stunning! Excellent work by Antraxx, great trade for you...I am sure he will be equally pleased with the one you send him.

Darren


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice! A classic with a touch of class. A great addition to the collection Jim


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Glad you like her Jim :wave:



Can-Opener said:


> Is it oak wood with ebony palm swell and kirite handle point?


100% right Sir  Tried to match the Kirinite Colors with red Vulcanfibre. Since the Tip looks a bit like a beak i named her "Parrot".


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Incredible shape & made.....es una autentica preciosidad


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, enjoy these beautiful work from AnTrAxX, i like the finger hook !


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yesterday i got a Package from Sheffield!

Inside was a Hammer Hunter Elite.

Not 100% sure about the woods, but i think at least one of them is Oak 

Jim finished it with Clear Coat hard wax oil. It´s surprisingly compact and comfortable to grip.

Let me show you some Pics:


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad you received it ok, it's finished with hard wax oil


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Oh i see. Thanks, really felt and looked solid like a clear coat.

I have some of that stuff too and always wanted to give it a try. Think i´ll do that soon


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Wowzer, Thats a BEAUTIFUL piece.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Enjoy your new shooter(s) AnTrAxX  looks comfortable with the canted fork !


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful, the gentleman certainly has a way with making functional, eye candy.

In my opinion at least.

Cheers Allan


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

thats some nice trading hear

cheers


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding Trade! some guys are really lucky!


----------

